# UNT Denton. ScreenSavers



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

As my DS#1 will be heading off to UNT this fall, I made some UNT related SS for his Kindle. I put them up at Photobucket in case someone else wanted them too.
http://s684.photobucket.com/albums/vv201/B_Tackitt/Kindle%20Screensaver/


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Awesome work, BTackitt! 

Just wanted to send another thanks your way for the great fractals you provided me with!  

Leslie


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I like fractals. Kinda like Spirograph for adults.


----------

